

Show HN: address auto complete for online shops and everything else  - matthaeus
http://thingsfromthefuture.com/addressautocomplete/

======
matthaeus
I wish every place on the web where I have to enter my address would let me do
it this way instead of making me fill in six fields individually.

If you feel like commenting, I'd be curious to hear what you think. M

------
steerpike
This is awesome.

It had a bit of trouble deciphering '14/4 carnation crescent'. Didn't seem to
be able to split the apartment/street number properly.

------
mayukh
Its great. I like how you can put in a street address and part of the zip to
fill out the entire form.

------
thinkcomp
Why does it think I live in Germany?

